# Boss plow mount question



## hurley (Nov 12, 2004)

I have a 03 Chevy 2500 HD pickup. I had a Boss plow mounted on truck last weekend. When I picked the truck up I noticed they left the plastic part of the bumper off (part from chrome bumper down). I was told it would be too much of a tear-up so they left it off. Were they just lazy or telling me the truth? I don’t care for the look of the truck with it missing and the stock fog lights are now exposed to more potential damage. Does anyone have the same configuration?

I also just received Timbrens for the front and can’t wait to see if they will improve the drop when the plow is lifted. Truck drops several inches currently. Is there a spec for the amount of normal drop when plow is up?


03 Chevy 2500 HD pickup
6.6L Diesel
Michigander :waving:


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

With the Boss plow and chevy trucks, that's a pretty commom problem with the fog lights. Some guys just have the dealer cut the the air dam around the lights and some take it completely off. I had a chevy and went through this same dilema. 
As far as the timbrens go, Big Nate sells them real cheap and they are worth the money.


----------



## bobingardner (Jul 18, 2004)

Did they give you the air dam? Maybe you can trim it. The dealer who installed my Fisher really hacked the air dam and I tried to fix it but made it worst. I was at the dealer the other day and they're selling a 2005 K1500 with a Fisher 76RD and the air dam is missing. They must have hacked it up.


----------



## j&j properties (Oct 11, 2004)

My 1500 is a little different configuration(i.e. no fog lights in the bumper) but my dealer left my bumper on and gave me the air dam todo with it what I want. I would think that you could put the bumper back on but it night need a few minor adjustments/cut-outs to accomadate the plow mount. Just my $.02


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

I have seen many of boss plow mounts on Chevy trucks, and the lower air dam is in place, it just had to be pushed up a little to go over the mount. I have also seen the air dams cut to accommodate the mount. I think either approach is good, especially if you have the stock fog lights. I think you dealer was either lazy, or tried to cut one before and hacked it to pieces...


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

I trimed mine for my fisher. Took my time and it looks good IMO and most dont even notice. 

I used a dremel and one of those bits that are metal and kinda spiral shaped. Looks like an angry dentist tool. Dont use a wheel since it will tend to melt the plastic. Also use as slow of a spinning speed you can. 

Some people prefer to leave the air dam unmolested and put it on in the spring, some just cut it. I would have thought the dealer would have asked you? Some people prefer having the choice and would be pissed if the hacked without asking but they should be able to do it and have it look pretty good.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

crank the torsion bars up to level the truck,add 265/75/16 tires & you should be able to drop the bracket one notch and put your plastic back on.You don't need timbrens to carry a plow with truck.I carried a boss v with my duramax!


----------



## homey1 (Oct 28, 2004)

Is this a problem with Ford Super Duty's?? I'm getting my Boss Monday and I do not want my truck hacked up!


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

It is not a problem on the FORD at least not mine!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

No problems on fords and we don't have to worry about torsion bars either.


----------



## redhenny16 (Feb 13, 2004)

Your air dam will work with a Boss mount. You just have to push it up a little, and it will ride on top of the mount.


----------



## hurley (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks for the input. I added the trimbrens and the drop went from 2.6 to 1.25 inchs. I looked at the front-end today with the plow off. I will need to do some cutting on the pin receiver area and around the locking pins. Good weekend project.


----------



## Lbilawncare (Nov 30, 2002)

We have an 04 same truck, the dealer removed the bottom of the bumper instead of cutting it. We can put it back on easily. My 02 has the bottom of the bumper cut out, but it looks really good, our 01 with Boss was untouched.
I guess be thankful you can put it back on and the installer didn't cut it all to heck.


----------



## Hookem_9 (Nov 26, 2002)

I have an 02 with a Boss plow, took the lower airt dam off rather than cut. I'm still adjusting to the way it looks. I debated on cutting the dam on mine too. Personal Preference.

Hookem_9


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Hookem_9 said:


> I have an 02 with a Boss plow, took the lower airt dam off rather than cut. I'm still adjusting to the way it looks. I debated on cutting the dam on mine too. Personal Preference.
> 
> Hookem_9


Back when trucks where trucks without plastic bumpers, this was not a problem.


----------

